# VirtualBox Host Interface Networking



## jeno (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

Has anyone managed to get Sun VirtualBox networking working?

I am running Windows XP on VirtualBox on my IMac (10.5.8). I cant managed to get my IMac to connect to the Windows XP on my VirtualBox. 

My Imac and the Windows XP has their own IP address. I've go through some forum seeing people talking about the Host Interface Networking settings but It doesn't work  for me.

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=4580&highlight=samba+ubuntu

http://paparadit.blogspot.com/2007/08/virtualbox-windows-xp-guest-in-windows.html

Please help.


Thanks & Regards,
Jeno


----------



## Ven (Sep 26, 2009)

You can connect between host and guest OS using either host-only adapter or bridged adapter.
For setting up host-only adapter, select your guest os in virtual box, goto settings->network
You can set up totally 4 adapters. By default, adapter 1 is set to NAT. Go to adapter 2 and change 'Attached to' drop-down to "Host-only Adapter". This sets up a new network interface in your guest os. Your host OS already has an adapter set by Virtual box named "vboxnet0".
Once you setup Host-only adapter, your vboxnet0 gets an IP which you can ping from your guest OS. Similarly, your guest os gets an IP in the same subnet as vboxnet0 which you can ping from your host os. To see the new ip obtained in windows, use ipconfig


----------

